# grub framebuffer devices

## Gladdle

Hallo Leutz, ich sitze mal wieder vor nem PEBKAC Problem  :Smile: 

Ich versuche auf meinem alten Server die Framebuffer devices einzurichten. lspci gibt folgendes aus: 

```
04:03.0 VGA compartible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)
```

Den 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 kernel habe ich auch schon angepasst:

```
Device drivers --->

 Graphics support --->

  Support for frame buffer devices --->

   [*] VESA VGA graphics support

   [*] ATI Mach64 display support

   [*] Mach64 CT/VT/GT/LT (incl. 3D RAGE) support
```

In meiner grub.conf steht "vga=0x317" (Also 1024x768). Ein dmesg gibt folgendes aus:

```
Linux agpgart interface v0.103

atyfb 0000:04:03.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

atyfb: using auxiliary register aperture

atyfb: 3D RAGE XL (Mach64 GR, PCI-33) [0x4752 rev 0x27]

atyfb: Mach64 BIOS is located at c0000, mapped at c00c0000.

atyfb: BIOS frequency table:

atyfb: PCLK_min_freq 984, PCLK_max_freq 23500, ref_freq 1432, ref_divider 31

atyfb: MCLK_pwd 4200, MCLK_max_freq 8300, XCLK_max_freq 6250, SCLK_freq 0

atyfb: 8M SDRAM (2:1) (32-bit), 14.31818 MHz XTAL, 235 MHz PLL, 83 Mhz MCLK, 62 MHz XCLK

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

atyfb: fb0: ATY Mach64 frame buffer device on PCI

vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0xfb000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xfb000000, mapped to 0xf8e00000, using 5120k, total 8128k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=2

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:4a7e

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c4ae4, set palette = c00c4b3e

vesafb: pmi: ports = e085 e01f e0b4 e0b8 e018 e014 e0c0 e0c3 e0c1 

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:5:5, shift=0:10:5:0

fb1: VESA VGA frame buffer device
```

Und trotzdem habe ich nur 800x600. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann? Gesucht habe ich schon, aber nichts passendes gefunden  :Sad: 

EDIT: Rechtschreibfehler entfernt und LOG erweitert

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Scheint ja doch eine sehr alte Grafikkarte zu sein..

Nur ein Schuss ins Blaue:

Schau doch mal ob etwas wie 

```
video=atyfb:mode:1024x768,font:SUN12x22
```

in der Kernelzeile funkt,

siehe zb: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO-5.html#ss5.6

Ansonsten würde ich auch noch mal in der Kernel Dokumentation nachsehen zb:

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/aty128fb.txt

----------

## Klaus Meier

Man sollte für den Framebuffer immer den Vesa Treiber benutzen, weil es sonst zu Komflikten mit dem X-Treiber kommen kann. Probier es mal aus, nur einen Treiber im Kernel zu aktivieren. Und fang mit dem Vesa an.

----------

## Gladdle

Grub kommt wohl in einer hoeheren Aufloessung daher, die Konsole trots Deinem Tipp in der grub.conf immer noch nicht. Die Dokumentation sagt folgendes:

```
[This file is cloned from VesaFB/matroxfb]

What is aty128fb?

=================

This is a driver for a graphic framebuffer for ATI Rage128 based devices

on Intel and PPC boxes.

Advantages:

 * It provides a nice large console (128 cols + 48 lines with 1024x768)

   without using tiny, unreadable fonts.

 * You can run XF68_FBDev on top of /dev/fb0

 * Most important: boot logo :-)

Disadvantages:

 * graphic mode is slower than text mode... but you should not notice

   if you use same resolution as you used in textmode.

 * still experimental.

How to use it?

==============

Switching modes is done using the  video=aty128fb:<resolution>... modedb

boot parameter or using `fbset' program.

See Documentation/fb/modedb.txt for more information on modedb

resolutions.

You should compile in both vgacon (to boot if you remove your Rage128 from

box) and aty128fb (for graphics mode). You should not compile-in vesafb

unless you have primary display on non-Rage128 VBE2.0 device (see 

Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt for details).

X11

===

XF68_FBDev should generally work fine, but it is non-accelerated. As of

this document, 8 and 32bpp works fine.  There have been palette issues

when switching from X to console and back to X.  You will have to restart

X to fix this.

Configuration

=============

You can pass kernel command line options to vesafb with

`video=aty128fb:option1,option2:value2,option3' (multiple options should

be separated by comma, values are separated from options by `:'). 

Accepted options:

noaccel  - do not use acceleration engine. It is default.

accel    - use acceleration engine. Not finished.

vmode:x  - chooses PowerMacintosh video mode <x>. Deprecated.

cmode:x  - chooses PowerMacintosh colour mode <x>. Deprecated.

<XxX@X>  - selects startup videomode. See modedb.txt for detailed

      explanation. Default is 640x480x8bpp.

Limitations

===========

There are known and unknown bugs, features and misfeatures.

Currently there are following known bugs:

 + This driver is still experimental and is not finished.  Too many

   bugs/errata to list here.

--

Brad Douglas <brad@neruo.com>
```

Also auch nichts was mir weiterhilft. Auch den parameter "vga=" habe ich schon angepasst.

----------

## Gladdle

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Man sollte für den Framebuffer immer den Vesa Treiber benutzen, weil es sonst zu Komflikten mit dem X-Treiber kommen kann. Probier es mal aus, nur einen Treiber im Kernel zu aktivieren. Und fang mit dem Vesa an.

 

Funktioniert wunderbar! Vielen Dank (an alle)! Ich dachte eben das die FB Treiber der jeweiligen Karte besser sind als VESA. Aber so kann man sich irren  :Smile: 

----------

